# Foot Fetish



## aimeeviens (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,

Violet my rescue hedgehog, has always had a little thing for smelling and licking feet. Her sister Petunia died yesterday with Violet and I by her side. Violet twitched and hissed and completely freaked out and did not want to be held or removed from the room and guarded Petunia. I have been comforting her nonstop. Ever since Petunia died she has been licking and chasing after my feet and shoes nonstop. Does anyone else have a hedgie with a foot fetish? Is this an acceptable behavior? I am not worried about her getting stepped on as she is always watched closely, but I am wondering if this behavior will most likely reduce in frequency over time?


----------



## llankfo (May 2, 2013)

I think it's just a hedgie thing to like feet! Reggie loves licking and biting my feet, and my friends who have hedgehogs say the same thing. It's probably just the smell :lol:


----------



## sheepishlywolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Stannis loves feet too! I've actually had him bite (luckily on a callous) really hard and not let go. He would search endlessly for them under blankets. I think he has finally learned they are off limits to him. XD


----------

